# Problem mit Sapphire Radeon 9800pro



## RX Queen (6. April 2004)

Jo Hi!

Irgendwie hab ich das ungute Gefühl, dass meine Grafikkarte ein wenig spinnt. 
Hin und wieder, wenn ich Windows (XP) starte, erscheinen so komische weisse (ab und zu auch mal bunte) Streifen auf'm Bildschirm...der PC funktioniert aber noch ganz normal weiter. Die Striche gehen meistens erst weg, wenn ich den Computer neu starte...ich hab letztens schon mal'n Treiber-Update gemacht, und danach ging's auch wieder'ne Zeit lang...bis vor kurzem wieder der ganze Bildschirm voller Striche war  
Naja, ich bin jetzt nicht so der Computer-Crack, dass ich mir irgendwie vorstellen könnte woher das kommt (wird ja wohl wahrscheinlich an der Grafikkarte liegen, oder?)....deswegen hoff' ich mal, dass mir einer von euch weiter helfen kann....

Tschöö,
RX


----------



## fluessig (6. April 2004)

1. Schon mal geschaut ob das Kabel wirklich fest sitzt?
2. Es muss nicht die Grafikkarte sein, vielleicht verabschiedet sich auch "nur" dein Monitor.
Wenn du kannst, dann tausch mal die Komponenten aus (wenn du noch einen Monitor hast, wär das am besten, dann kannst du wenn der Streifeneffekt gerade auftritt einen anderen anschließen und bist absolut sicher woran's lag)


Meld dich wenn du was rausgefunden hast.


----------



## RX Queen (6. April 2004)

Hm, also das Kabel ist bombenfest...hab den Rechner schonmal aufgeschraubt, um zu kucken, ob alles sitzt.
Zum Monitor: Irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass es daran liegt, weil die Streifen erst dann kommen, wenn Windows selber gestartet wird. Vorher ist noch alles ok. Ich werd aber trotzdem, wenn's mal wieder soweit ist, 'n anderen Bildschirm anschließen, um ganz sicher zu gehen.
Könnte's vielleicht auch sein, dass das Problem mit'ner anderen Hardware (z.B. Motherboard oder so) zusammenhängt?


----------



## Codie (13. April 2004)

hatte das selbe problem (streifen auf dem monitor; meist war das problem nach einem neustart erledigt) und  nun hat sich meine grafikkarte (sapphire 9700np) verabschiedet. hatte zum glück noch garantie. 

gruß
Codie

ps.
kontrolliere mal, ob der lüfter der graka beim hochfahren dreht!


----------



## basd (13. April 2004)

Ich hatte mit meiner Club 3D 9800 Pro auch ein ähnliches Problem , meine Icons sahen eigenartig aus.
Mit der Zeit konnte ich hören was passiert war, der Lüfter fing zuerst an zu rattern als ob er gleich den Geist aufgibt und dann war es geschehen .... musste die Karte tauschen


----------

